#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 轉貼 世界十大混血動物

## 影狼

我們知道，馬與驢雜交生出來的叫騾子，不能生育。那其它動物雜交會生出什麽來呢？日前，國外媒體登出十大不可思議混血動物。所謂混血動物是由具有近似基因的不同種動物相互交配後生下的動物，它們基本上生活在類似動物園的環境中，在人類活動的干預下進行交配。下面是我們搜集到的十大不可思議的混血動物。 

1 獅虎獸

獅虎獸可能是名氣最大的混血動物了，而其實它們也是分爲兩種的，一種由雄獅和雌虎交配所生，體型上比雙方父母都大，就是我們圖片裏展示的這種。另一種由雌獅和雄虎交配得來，身形會比雙方父母都小。雄獅虎獸是沒有生育能力的，而雌性通常會有。

2.狼狗

狗與狼的混血相對比較容易。狼是一種戒心很強的動物，肢體語言、面部表情、和捕食技能等方面的細微差異是它們的生存之道。狼擁有比狗強壯得多的爪子，強壯的爪子能顯示出個體的強勢。對於一只狼狗來說，什麽時候顯示狼性，又在什麽時候顯示出狗的特性並不好判斷，所以需要對它們進行必要的馴化。


3.“鐵器時代”豬

通過將泰姆華司家豬和野豬進行雜交得到的豬叫做“鐵器時代”豬。這是最初作爲一個科研項目，爲了得到類似鐵器時代的豬的原型而進行的實驗，所以便因此得名。這種豬比野豬要溫順，卻比家豬更不服管教，現在基本上用來制作豬肉香腸，大多數被用於專門的豬肉貿易。

4.混血斑馬

混血斑馬是一個統稱，指斑馬和其他任何一種馬科動物雜交所得的動物。這樣一來，混血斑馬就成了一個大家族，有斑馬和馬混血（如圖），斑馬和驢子混血，還有斑馬和矮種馬混血等等。因爲身形的原因，混血斑馬比斑馬更適合一些實際的工作，比如騎行等等。只是它們的脾氣有些古怪，不太聽話。

5 混血駱駝

這是一種由駱駝和南美大羊駝通過人工受精而得來的駱駝，因爲兩種動物的體型差異過大，大羊駝比駱駝要小得多，通過自然手段繁育是不可能的。混血駱駝通常長著短小的耳朵和像駱駝一樣長長的尾巴，但蹄子是像大羊駝那樣分叉的，而最顯著的特點就是它們都沒有駝峰。

6 灰北極熊

灰北極熊是雄性灰熊和雌性北極熊交配的後代。盡管兩種熊在基因上近似，但它們在野外通常會彼此避開。2006年4月16日，一名美國獵人在加拿大獵殺到這樣的一隻熊，這是人們第一次在野外環境發現混血動物，之前的混血熊只能在動物園才見得到。

7 豹獅

豹獅是雄豹與雌獅雜交後的産物，其頭部像獅子，而身體則長有豹斑。最成功的混血豹獅誕生於日本西宮市的甲子公園。豹獅體型比豹子大，喜歡攀爬和戲水。

8 雜交錦雞

白腹錦雞與紅腹錦雞雜交所得的一種錦雞，具有兩種錦雞與衆不同的色彩

9 鯨豚

鯨豚屬於稀有的混血動物，由寬吻海豚和僞虎鯨交配而來。現在只有夏威夷海洋公園有兩隻鯨豚。鯨豚從體型到膚色都介於鯨魚和海豚之間。世界上首隻人工培育的鯨豚Kekaimalu就顯著地體現出了這一點，寬吻海豚有88顆牙齒，僞虎鯨有44顆牙齒，而Kekaimalu正好有66顆牙齒。

10 混血獅虎獸

顧名思義，混血獅虎獸就是用母獅虎獸再與公老虎交配所得的新獅虎獸。這種動物非常稀有，多數是用於學術研究的私人財産 。混血獅虎獸體表呈現不規則的條紋，有些地方斷裂呈斑點狀。它們因爲有3/4的老虎血統，所以特點上也更多地表現出老虎的樣子。



=====================
本狼看完的感想是
混血幾乎都是人類造成的 很多配種只是為了人類自己方便
這樣玩弄物種實在有點反感啊

----------


## 許狼中將

真是大開眼界啊！
有的動物中將並不知道有混…

說的好！
”混血幾乎都是人類造成的 很多配種只是為了人類自己方便 
這樣玩弄物種實在有點反感啊〞

終有一天！中將也會來〝試玩人類〞

----------


## 獠也

嗯......
算是大開了眼界......
第一張起初我滑鼠滾輪快速華過去時........
我還以為是黃牛耶...
肚子的肉好赘......
還有很多我不知道的生物......
哪天...
"界門綱目科屬種"的分類不在管用時....
或許會出現獸人也不一定阿.....

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

混血混到來，很多出於自然的東西都不見了．．．．．．
這樣無法融入自然，祇是成為自然不容的存在而已。



> ”混血幾乎都是人類造成的 很多配種只是為了人類自己方便 
> 這樣玩弄物種實在有點反感啊〞
> 
> 終有一天！中將也會來〝試玩人類〞


稟報中將，人類早已被自身種族混得亂七八糟，
也被自己製造的環境問題混出的疾病搞得頭大，
不過聽中將呼告到來，我也想玩！（舉爪）
是要玩基改還是離間？（喂）




> 哪天... 
> "界門綱目科屬種"的分類不再管用時.... 
> 或許會出現獸人也不一定阿.....


隨著越來越多的物種被發現，已經延伸出：
亞門、亞剛、亞目、亞科、亞屬、亞種，
說不定真有可能出現～

----------


## 曲奇

嗚.
第一張也太可怕了吧.
看到他的肚皮 ,
就好像內臟全部都迫出來似的.

第九張也是啊...
牙齒也太恐怖了...
被他咬一口不就整隻手也沒有了嗎 ?

----------


## 弦狼IRON

獅虎獸有種「乳牛上色」的感覺......
總之，真的很肥。

混血動物在自然狀態下生成才是天道啊......
為了人類滿足慾望而誕生的動物是沒有尊嚴的。

那就把人類全數洗腦，朝動物保育努力！

----------


## 天

第一張的獅虎獸會不會太肥了..
第一次看到豹獅這種動物了
不過很多混血都是人類造成.....

----------


## Silver．Tain

這...

太誇張了吧= =

真的是....不知道該如何形容= =

不過基本上狼狗我稍微能接受一些(有看過雪地靈犬的就知道了)

可是其他的怎麼好像...


別說交配了...

連自然性的見面都有困難...

兩種不同的動物生活地方和習慣都不一樣...

生下來的後代也不太可能會太進步吧= =

(狼狗確實是能接受啦...其他就不知道了...)

----------


## wingwolf

關於獅虎和虎獅
因爲是不同種動物雜交的關係
所以*基因缺陷很嚴重*
其中一條就是肚子上的皮超級松軟
完全沒有防禦能力
肚子很容易受傷而危及內髒

總之
大多種混血動物都是人類*玩弄*的結果！

真的很無語
當時就某動物園長還是某生物學家說一句
就弄出個完全沒有自然生存能力而只能一輩子當人類玩物的雜交物種


狼狗那個是亞種雜交
這個其實很自然

只要是自然出現的雜交
就還可以接受
但是人爲的
就太過分了！


要不要哪天試試人類+黑猩猩
（黑猩猩：爲什麽是我……）

----------


## 阿翔

本來就不喜歡動物雜交，
如果他們是自然雜交的翔覺得沒關系，
但現在的混血獸都是因人類想看而混出來的啊，
偶只覺得噁心，並不覺得稀奇。
這樣的話，不如試一試人類混長臂猿？
人類混出來幹嗎，不又是為了馴服他們嗎？
這樣我們也馴服一下人類混大猩猩，
效果一定不錯。

----------


## archerhim

很難想像一些不同類的動物雜交
應該是由人來抽取基因而繁殖的吧
支持2號狼狗
真想要一隻

----------


## 阿翔

來源：
http://big5.lrn.cn/technology/tskj/2...417_355032.htm

============================================

據國外媒體報道，動物界的雜交現象早已屢見不鮮，但其中很多雜交動物仍讓人投以驚異的目光。以下是十大最令人驚異的雜交動物： 

1.雜交斑馬：由斑馬和馬科動物雜交產下

　　雜交斑馬是斑馬與其它任何一種馬科動物雜交的產物，從本質上說，我們應該把這種混血兒歸入斑馬家族而不是馬科動物。絕大多數情況下，斑馬在雜交過程中要扮演種馬角色。種驢和雌斑馬的後代被稱之為“斑騾”，這種混血兒數量很少，因此極為罕見。
　　培育雜交斑馬開始於19世紀。圖片中的這只雜交斑馬名叫“愛克莉斯”(Eclyse)，由於獨特的膚色，成為雜交斑馬家族中一個非常另類的成員。面對這樣一張令人驚異的圖片，我們很容易產生這樣一種懷疑——圖片一定經過Photoshop 處理。

2.獅虎：獅子和老虎的雜交產物

　　圖片中這頭獅虎是一頭雄獅與一頭雌虎的雜交結晶。獅虎與巨獅類似，身上佈滿斑紋，它們是世界上體型最大的貓科動物，西伯利亞虎則是體型最大的純亞種貓科動物。與老虎一樣但又與獅子有所不同的是，獅虎喜歡游泳。類似的混血兒——雄虎與雌獅的後代被稱之為“虎獅”。

3.皮弗婁牛：北美野牛與肉用黃牛的混血兒

　　北美野牛與肉用黃牛雜交會生下什麼？答案是皮弗婁牛。與普通牛肉相比，這種混血兒的肉脂肪與膽固醇含量更低。絕大多數消費者根本就沒有聽說過皮弗婁牛，更不說品嘗它們的肉了，目前只有美國西雅圖的幾家食品店出售這種牛肉。
　　由皮弗婁牛肉製成的漢堡包與普通牛肉漢堡相比有哪些差異呢？艾倫斯堡皮弗婁牛飼養員馬克·麥萊爾(Mark Merril)解釋說：“皮弗婁牛肉漢堡味道更好，口感更為溫和細膩，香味更重，肉汁也更多。”

4.混血駱駝：無峰駝與有峰駝的雜交結晶

　　圖片中這頭混血駱駝是一頭無峰駝與一頭無峰駝的雜交結晶，自1995年誕生以來便是世界上唯一一頭這種類型的混血駱駝。混血駱駝沒有駝峰，毛髮較長，與無峰駝類似。它們的耳朵長度介於父母之間，但卻擁有與無峰駝類似的強壯的適宜在沙漠行走的腿。

5.豹獅：美洲豹與獅子的後代

　　圖片中這只豹獅是一頭雄性美洲豹與一頭雌獅雜交後的產物，其頭部與獅子類似，身體其它部分則繼承了美洲豹的特徵。據悉，第一頭有證可考的豹獅是1910年在印度戈爾哈布爾誕生的。

6.熱帶草原貓：藪貓與家貓雜交所生

　　這只熱帶草原貓是一隻非洲野貓(藪貓)與一隻家貓——通常是外表奇異的家貓，例如孟加拉貓、東方短毛貓、埃及貓或者塞倫蓋蒂貓——雜交後的結晶。這種雜交孕育的後代是體型較大的家貓。

7.雜交熊：北極熊與棕熊的雜交後代

　　這種雜交熊也被稱之為“灰白熊”，是一種罕見的混血熊科動物，在圈養和野生環境下都有存在。2006年，有人在加拿大北極地區的班克斯島獵殺了一頭外表怪異的熊，DNA檢測結果證實自然界確實存在這種雜交熊。
　　很多北極熊與其它熊的混血兒被稱之為“雜種熊科動物”，這一術語指的是熊類家族中任何兩種成員的雜交後代。一度有報道說，有人發現並獵殺了北極熊與大灰熊的混血兒，但當前的DNA檢測技術還無法確定這種混血兒的血統。

8.混血羊：綿羊與山羊的雜交產物
　　2000年，波札那獸醫報告了一種與眾不同的綿羊與山羊的混血兒，這個混血兒有一個很奇怪的名字——“波札那土司”。據悉，波札那土司是一隻由母山羊和一隻公綿羊自然雜交產下的混血兒。這個混血兒的特徵介於父母之間，長有粗糙的外皮毛和多毛的內皮毛，以及類似山羊的長腿和類似綿羊的笨重身體。
　　雖然不能生育，但這只混血羊的性慾卻很強，甚至連沒有發情的母羊也要“騷擾”一下，因此得了個“強姦犯”的惡名。由於這種令人討厭的性情，波札那土司在10個月大的時候便慘遭閹割。

9.血鸚鵡：雙冠麗魚與紅魔魚雜交產下

　　血鸚鵡又名“血鸚嘴魚”，是一種雜種麗魚科魚。第一條血鸚鵡于1986年左右在台灣誕生。它的出生仍舊是一個謎，最常見的一種說法是雙冠麗魚與紅頭麗魚雜交的產物。血鸚鵡天生帶有一些解剖學畸形，其中最為明顯同時也最為可怕的畸形便是它們的嘴，只有非常狹窄的垂直開口。這種畸形讓血鸚鵡很難進食，很多血鸚鵡也因此命喪黃泉。麗魚保護主義者已呼籲禁止在市場上出售血鸚鵡，並對出售血鸚鵡的寵物商店進行抵制。

10.雜交錦雞：紅腹錦雞與白腹錦雞的雜交後代
　　
紅腹錦雞通常會與白腹錦雞雜交，所孕育的混血兒繼承了父母截然不同的毛色。

----------

